# Influencing the inspector on a pool installation



## raider1 (Jun 28, 2013)

There is a permit in my jurisdiction for a pool. I went to do the final on said pool and had a list of violations, no GFCI protection for the pool motor and some other violations. The inspection was performed a year ago and we could never get the contractor to fix it. So a new contractor is brought in to fix the items on the report. The contractor calls and asks for clarification on the items listed and I mentioned that I would meet him on sight to go over the items listed to make sure we were on the same page so he didn't have to return a second time. I told him I would work him into the schedule so to call me when he go on site.

I received the phone call this morning while I was on an inspection and the contractor left a voice mail on my phone stating that he was at the site. Just before he hung up the phone and under his breath he decided to call me a D*****Bag.

I thought WoW what a way to start a relationship with the inspector after the inspector went out of his way to help him.

Ok end of venting.

Chris


----------



## jar546 (Jun 28, 2013)

To me, I am nice as pie when this happens (and it does thanks to cell phones having a delay).  I am nice and professional and chum right up to him.  Then I proceed to nitpick the **** out of his work.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 28, 2013)

Have had that happen before, contractor/homeowner doesn't realize that they are still connected.

Yeah, sets the stage for a lovely relationship.........


----------



## mn joe (Jun 28, 2013)

It's not nitpicking.  I prefer to think that the contractor is really getting his money's worth by my THOROUGH inspection!

Joe


----------



## jpranch (Jun 28, 2013)

Deal with it straight on. Do the inspection in accordance with. When you are done play the recorded message back to him. Perhaps even give him the benefit of doubt and assume that he was talking to his dog. I will bet you will have his attention and the back peddling will begin. In other words be completely fair and objective doing the inspection but play the *****bag comment to your full advantage!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 28, 2013)

NEVER NEVER NEVER let a contractors attitude or poor manners effect how you conduct your inspections. It will lead to inconsistencies and may be viewed as favoritism towards others


----------



## Dennis (Jun 28, 2013)

I feel for you guys-- seriously.  We hold local contractor meetings and I will allow a bit of complaining about an inspection but nip it in the bud as soon as it gets personal.  Prove the inspector is wrong and then we can talk about it.


----------



## ICE (Jun 28, 2013)

Let it go or it will just get worse.


----------



## raider1 (Jun 28, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> NEVER NEVER NEVER let a contractors attitude or poor manners effect how you conduct your inspections. It will lead to inconsistencies and may be viewed as favoritism towards others


I didn't and I don't. I always approve every inspection the same whether it is a buddy of mine or someone I can't stand.

Chris


----------



## raider1 (Jun 28, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Let it go or it will just get worse.


I let it go.

I just found it interesting that he would say that after I went out of my way to meet him on site to go over the corrections that I had already written up. I could have just as easily told him to read the code sections I referenced and then I would re-inspect it on Monday.

Chris


----------



## fatboy (Jun 28, 2013)

When i became a building inspector 15+ years ago, I told a contractor buddy of mine that was not a good thing for him, as i could not cut him any slack, for fear of another contractor or sub saying, "well you let it go on so and so's job.." I wouldn't treat this "gentleman" any different than anyone else, I was merely pointing out the given Chris's reaching out, and the "gentlemans" apparent reception of it, makes for a tenous start, at best.


----------



## jpranch (Jun 28, 2013)

Many years ago I had a contractor leave me a voice mail message that would have made a drunken sailor on leave blush. I called him back and told him I would be at his job site within the next hour. When I arrived he was still angry but not near as vocal. We visited and resolved the issues. I followed up with him a few days later and asked him: Al, are you feeling better today? His response: What are you talking about? Me: I was worried that you might have had a heart attack from all the cussing you did.

It turned out to be a very good thing. Al & I got along very well all the years after that. This may not work in all cases but it worked really good with Al and perhaps it will work for others.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 28, 2013)

raider1 said:
			
		

> Just before he hung up the phone and under his breath he decided to call me a D*****Bag.


Oh, so this guy has met you before.


----------



## raider1 (Jun 28, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Oh, so this guy has met you before.


Actually he has.   

I failed a pool installation he had done a few years back due to him running UF cable direct buried to the pool pump. His argument was UF cable is listed for direct bury so whats the problem. I pointed out 680.21(A)(1) but he didn't seem to care what the code said.

Chris


----------



## jar546 (Jun 29, 2013)

raider1 said:
			
		

> Actually he has.    I failed a pool installation he had done a few years back due to him running *UF cable direct buried to the pool pump*. His argument was UF cable is listed for direct bury so whats the problem. I pointed out *680.21(A)(1)* but he didn't seem to care what the code said.
> 
> Chris


We just finished arguing that on this forum a few days ago.


----------



## ICE (Jun 29, 2013)

That was a good one Chris....Kennedy that is


----------



## BSSTG (Jun 29, 2013)

Greetings,

Yea, not real smart. I had one so mad one time when he failed an inspection that he started kicking holes in the garage sheetrock. As I walked off I told him it's just a job and what he was doing was not healthy. Go figure.

I tell some of these folks sometimes that, "don't take it so serious, we are not building nuclear weapons".

I'm glad I'm not a nuclear munitions inspector, I guess that line might not work.

BSSTG


----------



## jpranch (Jun 29, 2013)

" _Oh, so this guy has met you before". Chris " Now that's funny. raider 101 sorry but that was a good one. That could be said of every one of us! _


----------

